# Do you use Cash Back sites?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

To date I have never used these when purchasing on line. I do use Honey to look for vouchers etc.

Do you use any cash back sites? 

I just joined TopCashBack and Quido just to see if they can work for me but I'd be interested in any of your experiences.

ta


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We looked at them but could generally find as good or better prices through Google.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've used Quidco once a couple of years ago for cash back on a contract phone. Pure accident really. I had decided on the phone I wanted, googled offers on it and the deal came up.

I've always been suspicious of the principle behind them as a discounting tool. I see them aimed at the indebted inadequates in need of ready cash and who will inevitably get in further debt.

Having said that I can't see anything wrong in taking advantage of a good deal when it comes along if the deal is not done on credit


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm not sure I agree with the "indebted inadequates..." statement however if, all else being equal, someone wants to give me some cash for doing what I was going to do anyway, then I'm all for it...

...and I am certainly no indebted inadequate who is in need of ready cash


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

GMJ said:


> I'm not sure I agree with the "indebted inadequates..." statement however if, all else being equal, someone wants to give me some cash for doing what I was going to do anyway, then I'm all for it...
> 
> ...and I am certainly no indebted inadequate who is in need of ready cash


 Opps! please accept my apologies for any offense caused, there was certainly none intended. As I said I have taken advantage of such discounting and would do so again. I just feel that there is something unprincipled about it. The offer not the taking of it that is.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No probs - no offence taken.

Tbh it probably adds a level of complexity to buying 'stuff' now as I would be suspicious that I was getting the best price through a cashback site. I would need to check the price outside of the cashback site to verify the deal.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> I would need to check the price outside of the cashback site to verify the deal.


I think that would be a given Graham.

I've used a cashback site twice, both to do with my mobile. The latest requires that I furnish them with a screenshot of the bill every couple of months (after a lag of 4 months I think) - they probably bank on people forgetting to do that.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have never even heard of them. Please explain.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Probalay best left alone in my opinion Pat. Free lunches and all that.

I get offers of free samples or great deals of all sorts evert day, including stuff like iphones for one pound. 

I may be missing out on huge savings, I suppose.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The only 'CashBack' we have experienced was in the states where you could buy items on a Credit Card and also take some cash out as well. No charges to the customer for cash and the retailer lowers their cash holding.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have that facility in most shops here Ray. Limit is about fifty squid I think. Debit card only though.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> I have never even heard of them. Please explain.


The concept is that you join an online website - TopCashBack and Quidco - are the most famous I think. Then, when you want to buy anything on line, just go to their website and then go to the website you want (via the cashback site) and make your purchase. These sites are free to join and are used by 000's of people. They are also dead easy to join. I added the extensions to my computer) again easy if I could do it) so that it remands me when I am doing some on line buying

In numerous instances they will be able to offer you cash back into your on line account which you can then withdraw and/or convert to shopping voucher (with added bonuses).

The concept is that they get a kick back as they have directed you to the place where you spend your money, and they share it with you.

These two sites are frequently mentioned on Martin Lewis Money Saving Expert as a good way of cheapening on line purchases and they are 2 well established, bone fide websites so nothing to fear. Common sense would suggest that you check the price without using one of these websites first, just in case they are loading the price. Unlikely, but worth looking.

I used TopCashBck for the first time today when I ordered heating oil and it worked. I have received some dosh back into my account. I had previously checked the price without using the TopCashBack website...

...so you CAN get such a thing as a free lunch! :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

On a slightly different note I fill in surveys for YouGov.com (or similar). I get them weekly, though you can vary the frequency. You get points for each one you fill in and they convert into cash! I have just received £50 into my bank account! Some of them are tedious but some are quite interesting. It did take quite a long while to accrue enough points doing them weekly. When I have more time I may increase the frequency.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I started doing those too Pat but I gave up. I just struck on a particularly long and tedious one I think so sacked it off!

Do you subscribe to the Free Postcode lottery on pickmypostcode.com ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Pat, I tried but they always took longer than I had available, so dropped them in the end.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not seen that one Graham. Might check it out


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

They just send a daily email saying that the draw has been made. I click onto their site to find out that it wasn't me who won! I don't get any associated spam or unsolicited emails from them either.

They have a number of draw for different competitions each day but I seldom bother checking all of them tbh.


----------

